# Unsure



## braemax (27 Nov 2012)

Im 29 in good shape would like to think im pretty sharp and have always been interested is joining the forces. I have a family to support so a career switch to the regs probably wouldnt work out to well at this time.(my wife would not be happy about moving and money is of course a issue) I was looking at joining the reserves (preferably in a infantry role) Would my age be a problem in joining the reserves? If i did join the reserves and later decided to switch to regular forces is this easily done? Would i have the opportunity to go on a deployment (combat) as a reserve? I have freinds and family in the forces but they dont have much to say about the reserves so any info would be helpful.


----------



## brihard (27 Nov 2012)

1. Your age would be no obstacle whatsoever.

2. If you later chose to 'component transfer' to the regular force it's generally possible, but not always easy and you can never bank on it or on how long it will take.

3. Your opportunity to deploy would depend first and foremost on Canada's foreign deployments in the future. At the height of Kandahar about 20% of us on any given task force were reservists. Those 'golden days' are over for the nonce; we shall have to see if the next UN / NATO mission we deploy to ins trength requires much in the way of reserve augmentation. Whether a deployment is 'combat' or not depends on the nature of the conflict, and the nature of the position you get on a tour. As a reservist it's normally 'names out of a hat' for where you land on a task force.


----------



## mariomike (27 Nov 2012)

braemax said:
			
		

> Would my age be a problem in joining the reserves?



Some discussions, if interested.

Am I too old to join/do well/fit in? (Merged thread) 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/87496.0
5 pages 

Too old to Join?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/80535.0

old man joining up  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/99880.0

Older fellah thinking of joining reserves  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33592.0

too old for the reserves?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21117.0

Too Old?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/207.0

Am I too old?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/17434.0

"old man's" journey- so far  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/102302.0

Older recruit 35+ success rate in BMQ? 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/80557.0

Older Recruits?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/18121.0

Age Limits - Reserves  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/656.0.html
9 pages.

Question about age & joining  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/20866.0
5 pages

BMQ Age group  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/72152.0


----------



## braemax (27 Nov 2012)

Thanks for the info. Another question I have is the reality of the reserves. Most if not all of the guys I know in the forces don't take the reserves seriously to say the least. Is their outlook common in the forces? Is this justified and how much does the training differ? I know being on base at least 5 days a week is a lot different than training one evening and a day a week but it seems like there is a lot of idling time 
in the regs as well


----------



## Eaglelord17 (27 Nov 2012)

braemax said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info. Another question I have is the reality of the reserves. Most if not all of the guys I know in the forces don't take the reserves seriously to say the least. Is their outlook common in the forces? Is this justified and how much does the training differ? I know being on base at least 5 days a week is a lot different than training one evening and a day a week but it seems like there is a lot of idling time
> in the regs as well


Some Reg Force guys have a mentality of 'us' vs. 'them'. I would not say it is justified at all considering Reservists have to maintain most (if not all) of the same skills with a lot less time to do so. Most of those people with that opinion have very little experience with the Reserves in general. I would honestly say it is harder to be a Reservist today than it would be to be a Reg Force personnel for you have to balance a Civvy job (which often requires you to work 5 days a week minimum) with the Reserves (which can require a lot of your time depending on how far you are in training etc. (if you only go to the minimum one parade night a month you will be left in the dust)) and if you have one a family (again a time consumer).


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Nov 2012)

BS.  Thousands of Reservist work part time (Class A) and work civie jobs 5 days a week.    :  I can remember when I was young and single, I worked my Mon-Fri 8 to 4 job, trained Class A and had 2 other part-time jobs.  That was when we paraded every Monday _and_ Thursday night and had atleast 1 and sometimes 2 weekend exercises a month.  

As for the Reg Force vs Reserves  :slapfight: stuff, the Regs train for the mandate they are given, and the Reserve force trains for theirs.  Sure there are some negative attitudes (on both sides, I've also known a few Reserve guys who said Reg Force guys are ones who can't hold down a *real job*), but you can ignore them.  I've worked as a Reservist with Reg guys, and as a Reg guy with Reservists...at the end of the day, who cares what component they are in?  I'd prefer the one who works, and isn't a dickhead.


----------



## shogun506 (27 Nov 2012)

Eaglelord17 said:
			
		

> Some Reg Force guys have a mentality of 'us' vs. 'them'. I would not say it is justified at all considering Reservists have to maintain most (if not all) of the same skills with a lot less time to do so. Most of those people with that opinion have very little experience with the Reserves in general. I would honestly say it is harder to be a Reservist today than it would be to be a Reg Force personnel for you have to balance a Civvy job (which often requires you to work 5 days a week minimum) with the Reserves (which can require a lot of your time depending on how far you are in training etc. (if you only go to the minimum one parade night a month you will be left in the dust)) and if you have one a family (again a time consumer).



I don't want to take this too far off topic but I want to give my opinion on this. From a feasibility standpoint, maybe it's harder to be a reservist and hold a separate job. From a military standpoint, there is no comparison between the 2. Reg force personnel (at least infantry folks) go through much more training and do so much more frequently. The skills reservists are expected to keep might be similar but are not on the same standard as the reg force. Even basic training between the 2 is different. I don't remember exactly but I heard back when I was a reservist that reg force guys do extra weapons training on DP1, including anti-armor weapons. I've also heard but can't confirm that somewhere along training reg force members have to endure a simulated chemical attack while in the field, which is not something done in the reserves. There are also a considerable amount more live-fire section attack type drills done in the reg force where reserve training is primarily blanks. I've only listed a couple differences here but I wouldn't doubt that there are a lot more. Braemax, don't get me wrong when I say that the reserve is a good thing to do and you will learn skills you wouldn't learn anywhere else, but you are limited compared to the courses you could get on in the reg force, and for good reason. If you can leave whenever you want, it's hard to justify investing the same amount of money in a person.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Nov 2012)

Reaper-1 said:
			
		

> I've also heard but can't confirm that somewhere along training reg force members have to endure a simulated chemical attack while in the field, which is not something done in the reserves.



Not sure exactly what you mean, but all that is required to 'simulate' that is SPRAY-SPRAY-SPRAY!!!! and a smoke grenade.  ;D

15 minute smoke pots were also good for the *chem-strike before the arty barrage* before the lead element of the Fantasians started their assault into the MDA.  

Just got to be creative!


----------



## Maxadia (27 Nov 2012)

Reaper-1 said:
			
		

> I've also heard but can't confirm





			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Not sure exactly what you mean



He means that he can't confirm it because he doesn't know.  That's it, that's all.  Unless you've done both, what you've _heard_ means nothing.  Especially with the individual differences that can occur with units due to size, time constraints, available instructors, etc.

Braemax - join the reserves, IF YOU WANT TO.  Simple as that.  No one can really tell you what it is like until you really are there.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Nov 2012)

I didn't word my post clearly enough.  I meant "not sure exactly sure" in the context of how they simulated.  Maybe someone had a squirt gun full of lemon juice.    8)


----------



## Eaglelord17 (27 Nov 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> BS.  Thousands of Reservist work part time (Class A) and work civie jobs 5 days a week.    :  I can remember when I was young and single, I worked my Mon-Fri 8 to 4 job, trained Class A and had 2 other part-time jobs.  That was when we paraded every Monday _and_ Thursday night and had atleast 1 and sometimes 2 weekend exercises a month.


I know many do make it work but how many Reservists stick around for 5 years or more? Like you said most are young and single the older you get the harder it is for people to provide the time needed for it as your commitments increase. 

Like they said join the Reserves if you want to as its you that will have to deal with the consequences (the good and bad ones). It can be a great opportunity and you can do some great things.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Nov 2012)

Maybe you'll understand after you've been around long enough to have an _informed_ opinion.


----------



## Eaglelord17 (27 Nov 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Maybe you'll understand after you've been around long enough to have an _informed_ opinion.


Attacking the person instead of the argument  :


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Nov 2012)

Not quite.  Example why discussing with you is ineffective:

- I said "when I was young and single".

- You turned it into "like you said, most are young and single".


Small difference there.  I'll leave you to argue with yourself; IMO your posting history leaves credibility questions.


----------



## SentryMAn (28 Nov 2012)

I joined the Reserves at the ripe old age of 31, completed Reg force Basic Training in St. Jean and worked a little over a year in a flight.  "Define Young"?

It's not brain surgery, just takes time to organize.

If you are looking for something a bit easier to swallow why not try looking at things like your local Volunteer search and rescue or Volunteer Fire department.

At least that way they understand your need for a career and won't require you give them too much time in for training and other things.


----------

